# Montgomery Sold a Few!



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I suspect Andy Montgomery sold a few thousand dollars worth of the Rage Bug to any Ohio bass fisherman who watched MLF today. Dang, these guys are good.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Naaaah....basic Skeeter fishing flipping weeds and wood with creature baits . Allot of fish, allot of cullin.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Lewis and Wright make a great bug. Go check them out. Support local guys. lewisandwrightbft.com


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> Lewis and Wright make a great bug. Go check them out. Support local guys. lewisandwrightbft.com


Ssssshhhhh...thems my secret baits


----------

